# A head full of froth!



## Berean (Oct 4, 2009)

(Charles Spurgeon)

"I hate vain thoughts--but I love Your law!" Psalm 119:113

Many of you know more about your magazines and novels--than what God has written! Many of you will read a novel from the beginning to the end, and what have you got? A head full of froth when you are done! But you cannot read the Bible--that solid, lasting, substantial, and satisfying food goes uneaten, locked up in the cupboard of neglect--while anything that man writes, a best-seller of the day--you greedily devour!

"Set your minds on things above--not on earthly things!" Colossians 3:2

-from Grace Gems!


----------

